# Christmas Business



## tree md (Dec 5, 2007)

Just wondering how busy you guys are this time of year. I am usually dead in the water the month between Thanksgiving and Christmas (actually more like from thanksgiving until late Feb. or March). Not so this year. I slowed down a little around Thanksgiving and was slow last week but things have definitely picked up. I worked Mon. and Tues., have a trim job scheduled for this week and had to go give estimates on two jobs today (which I got). I also went and scouted a commercial job that I have to bid Friday when the owner gets back into town. I decided to go take a look today before I meet with the owner since I was in the neighborhood. Looks to be a few thousand dollar job taking a couple trees out from over an old brick apartment building and trim a couple/few more on the property. I keep hearing about the slowing economy and the recession word on the news but I can't tell. I'm busier this year than I have ever been. I can't ever remember being booked through Christmas working on my own.

How bout you guys? How's business this Holiday???


----------



## mckeetree (Dec 5, 2007)

we never really know when the slow down will come for us. Good so far this year. 2001 and 2002 both years worked stopped by Nov. 20th. I remember Jan. and Feb. of 1995 being so busy it was scary. All we can do is hope and pray.


----------



## Mitchell (Dec 7, 2007)

*slow*

slowing down for sure. Folks seem to wan tto spend on xmass not trees. A storm would be in order! I gave out some lower bids this week to keep busy and both of them said "great I'll get it done in the spring," Doe. I'm now saying if you get it done in the next couple weeks i'll do it for X.


----------



## tree md (Dec 7, 2007)

I put an ad in the paper under the special Christmas service section, advertising 10% Christmas discounts. Of course "Affordable Tree" is two ads above me with a 20% Christmas discount...  Haven't gotten any calls from that ad but have been busy as I care to be anyway. I've got a couple of old customers coming out of the wood work asking me to prune their ornamental trees which I told them back in the Summer I would do later in the season. Ornamental pruning is not my favorite thing to do but it's work. I even had someone call wanting me to come hang Christmas lights... I declined that one as I have been too busy with trimming, pruning and removals. Got to go meet the owner to bid on the commercial job today. That would be a nice job to do before Christmas!!!


----------



## lxt (Dec 7, 2007)

your situation sounds like mine tree md!! usually the first week of december ends the season & then starts back up in march/april.

this has probably been my best year to date, I ll be working another 7-10 days according to my schedule unless more work comes in??? but hey go with the flow!!

LXT........


----------



## highasatree (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm just a one crew company with 2 -3 employees/family members working for me. With my contacts through, property management companies, gov't agencies, school boards and private home owners. I've got enough work to keep me going probably til the end of January. Working 3-4 days a week, weather permitting. I've been saving to do alot of my removals during the winter because the ground is frozen, and the owners say "as long as it is done before the spring" scenario. also fruit tree trimming and condo trimming.


----------



## FARMBOSS (Dec 8, 2007)

*re*

I planned a lot of oak trims for the winter and it is a bad time for a lot of people, but Ive noticed a lot of people dont think about tree work not only because of the holiday but because the daylight is so short they leave and get home when its dark so they dont notice their trees, I had an annual client that I did some pruning for last week mailed me the check 3 days later and wrote a note that she still has not been able to see the trees because its always dark when shes home but she knows my work so she mailed the check, maybe we will get a nice ice storm though and spring will be here before we know it, just hang in there


----------



## fastbub (Dec 8, 2007)

I haven't gotten a call in 2 weeks! I went from barely keeping up to barely anything to do! I am in the same boat as lxt, about 7-10 days of work left unless something else comes along and then I hibernate till March? It is my first year in business though so I don't feel TOO bad. The bills will still get paid. I went for a LONG walk tonight and did fliers for the first time since I started up. Maybe I'll get a few calls this week.


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 8, 2007)

Been pretty steady for winter but spring and early summer stunk!


----------



## Mitchell (Dec 9, 2007)

*On The Plus Side*

I just realized I have 4 children. Been hanging out with my wife and kids more. I have little jobs to stop the bleeding to do, but not jobs enouph to keep the 3 guys I normally use. 
Good point on the fading light. Must suck to be an arborist in yellowknife!


----------



## sharkfin12us (Dec 10, 2007)

*from new jersey*

business was ok for me untill thanksgiving then after that sucks.Hopefully i get some snow because i can plow with my skidsteer.


----------



## beowulf343 (Dec 10, 2007)

Busy, busy-climbing six days a week.


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 10, 2007)

Busy busy also working 6 days a week 8+ hours a day company has 5+ trucks out everday with 3 men crew in each.


----------



## Ed Roland (Dec 10, 2007)

Business in columbia, sc is steady, we are booked out 6 weeks. 

The drought is causing serious stress on our trees. This will translate into increased calls this spring when health issues are noticed. We can bill PHC @ a much higher rate than GTW. 

This drought is like a small huricane in terms of damage, in the long run. We plan to capitalize on services.


----------

